# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Khu vườn tượng bí ẩn ở Nhật Bản - Du lịch Nhật Bản

## hangnt

*Khu vườn đặc biệt này tọa lạc tại tỉnh Toyama, có hơn 800 bức tượng đá, do một doanh nhân địa phương thực hiện.*

Ngôi làng này có tên là Fureai Sekibutsu no Sato, nơi bạn có thể gặp Đức Phật. Vì thế, không khó hiểu khi khách du lịch thường xuyên tìm đến đây. Ở Fureai Sekibutsu no Sato, một số tượng đá được xếp thẳng hàng với nhau, số khác được dựng trên đồi hoặc bị cỏ che khuất. Tượng đá ở đây được tạo hình giống với Phật và những người mà vị doanh nhân này quen biết khi còn sống vì ông mong muốn họ sẽ vẫn bên mình ở cõi vĩnh hằng. Ông ta cũng cho dựng một bức tượng của chính mình.

Vị doanh nhân xây dựng khu vườn là để có chỗ nghỉ ngơi thư giãn cũng như trang hoàng thêm cho nơi này để thu hút khách du lịch. Tuy nhiên, việc chiêm ngưỡng những bức tượng kiểu thế này về đêm sẽ dễ đem đến cảm giác ớn lạnh cho bất kỳ ai.

“Bạn sẽ có xu hướng cảm thấy mọi thứ đang chuyển động quanh mình”, nhiếp ảnh gia Ken Okhi chia sẻ trên blog của mình. 



Tượng đá được tạc từ khoảng 30 năm trước. Ảnh: Ken Okhi.



Chúng được chế tác theo yêu cầu của một doanh nhân. Ảnh: Ken Okhi.



Có cả tượng Phật và tượng bạn bè của ông ta. Ảnh: Ken Okhi.



Sẽ rất đáng sợ nếu những bức tượng này “sống lại” trong đêm. Ảnh: Ken Okhi.



Tượng Mutsuo Furukawa trong khu vườn. Ảnh: Ken Okhi.



Một vài tượng bị che bởi cỏ. Ảnh: Ken Okhi.



Một người phụ nữ 67 tuổi chuyên dựng các hình nhân tại Nagoro. Ảnh: Roberto Maxwell/ australscope.



Số lượng hình nhân đã nhiều hơn số lượng người dân tại ngôi làng hẻo lánh này. Ảnh: Roberto Maxwell/ australscope.
Đây không phải là ngôi làng duy nhất tạo cảm giác ớn lạnh cho du khách. Tại Nagoro, một người phụ nữ dựng lên các hình nộm để tưởng nhớ mỗi khi có người qua đời. Tsukimi Ayano đã tạo ra hơn 350 hình nhân, nhiều hơn cả số dân sinh sống trong vùng.

“Từ lúc làm hình nhân, tôi cảm thấy mình không còn cô đơn nữa. Mỗi ngày đều có người đến thăm tôi”, Ayano chia sẻ với nhà báo Roberto Maxwell. Có khá nhiều hình nhân tại trạm xe buýt cũng như trên đồng ruộng. Bà cũng làm các hình nhân giống với người nhà của mình với hình tượng người cha đang hút thuốc. “Tôi luôn nhớ đến hình ảnh của ông mỗi khi hút thuốc”, bà chia sẻ.

Theo ngoisao

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------

